# Breeder Recommendations East Coast



## JoeShepherd4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello I have been reading this forum and researching as much as possible for the last couple months trying to find the right breeder. I found a dew that i really liked but nothing i wanted to fully commit too. I am a recent college grad/athlete so I'm looking to get a really loyal companion who is protective and has a good on/off switch. I'm looking for a male and will be traveling/hiking and looking to join classes to continue his knowledge and training. preferably working line, not set on color, looking for the right personality/attitude. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

where in the east coast?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads have some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/704522-looking-breeder-east-coast-nj-area.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/689097-reputable-breeders-northeast.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/491786-breeder-east-coast.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

De Rossi kennel in New Hampshire just had a litter.

Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hills in Clark's Summit PA has a litter right now.

Warkonhaus in State College just bred a very promising litter.

Vom Sitz von der Hose is a great breeder. She's in Rochester NY


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

I got my dog from RYANHAUS KENNEL in Massachusetts.


----------



## JoeShepherd4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you for the Recommendations! i am located in South Jersey just outside of PA. The previous threads posted have been very helpful, and much appreciated. Looked into Warkonhaus and love what they have to offer ill definitely be in touch with them. I was researching and came across Blackthorn kennels, i really like the past puppies they have produced and the background they have. its a little farther than i want to travel but i was wondering if anyone has experience with them? thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Highly recommend Amanda and the Warkonhaus dogs. 

Look up Jim Hill too near Allentown too. Not sure if they have litters available.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

You can't go wrong with one of Christine's pups! Blackthorn!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfstraum - Lee is in western PA, and should be expecting a litter in another month or so. Working lines, although I think she already has several males already spoken for. I have had a couple litters using a brother to her female that is expecting. Really nice pups doing great. I would certainly suggest you contact and talk to her. I have met many of her pups over the years. All have has super temperaments and been great family dogs as well as working prospects.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I would also highly recommend Wolfstraum. I have a nephew of the female that Marsha mentioned, and he is an amazing dog. Lee was great to work with, and has wonderful dogs ... great working drives and great temperament for a companion/family dog.

Her website is outdated, but can be found at von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport ... more recent litters and info can be found at her Facebook group here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/WolfstraumGSD


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Warkonhaus dog (picture in avatar), and he's fantastic! He's green boy from the B litter. He's 11 months old and going through a teenage butt head stage...however, he's the most loyal, fun, affectionate, smart dog. In fact, I think he's too smart for me.  He's definitely a momma's boy. He's ready to play or work 24/7, but has a nice off switch in the house when it's time to snuggle. Most of all, he thinks I'm the bestest thing in the world...lol. I love him.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

Vom Rebel Yelle is also on the east coast. Ivana is super nice, she has a litter due in three weeks, not sure how many males are reserved.


----------

